
Why Facebook Just Eradicated Influencer Marketing as We Know It - pgeorgep
https://medium.com/@mattyb123/why-facebook-just-eradicated-influencer-marketing-as-we-know-it-232b0f3733d4
======
arrty88
What's the point of gathering followers if I can't even reach them now?

